# MCAN Rights Offering



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone here going to go through with the MCAN rights offering? By my understanding, you are basically entitled to buy one share for $16.86 for every 14 shares that you currently own. Seems like a half decent deal to me.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

It is such a good deal the arbitragers have been buying those rights and shorting the stock over the last couple weeks. It should all level out after the 8th of December.

If you want more MCAN exercise your allotment and if you don't sell the rights in the market. If I recall you can also ask for an over allotment over over exercise or something of that nature. That is an opportunity to you, if you exercise 100% of your allotment, to take advantage of any idiots that own the stock who are asleep at the switch and don't do either of the above (exercise or sell).

I imagine the traders will be doing that (over exercise). They never sleep when there is easy money to be made. lol


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Fisherman30 said:


> Anyone here going to go through with the MCAN rights offering? By my understanding, you are basically entitled to buy one share for $16.86 for every 14 shares that you currently own. Seems like a half decent deal to me.


 ... I'm going to be one of those idiots who'll be exercising those rights in 2 accounts 'cause I sold the first rights offering back in Mar/May, instead of exercising them to (correction: get keep)my ACBs down. Held/and still holding them for long term.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Today and tomorrow morning are the last opportunity to action MKP.RT.


----------



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

Funny or no, I subscribed to the rights offering as I was allowed, and oversubscribed enough to round to the nearest hundred shares. on Dec.14, my account showed the original number of shares allotted, no extra so I figured I couldn’t get the amount I oversubscribed. On the 15 of Dec., I checked my account and found out I purchased at the rights offering price, about 10 times the number of shares I requested. Since I did the entire transacation by phone with BMO Investorline, I don’t know if the rep fat fingered the keyboard and got the number wrong or what, but the number didn’t relate at all to the amount I requested. Thank God I had the cash in the account to pay for the extra. Not sure if I should call InvestorLine and try to change things, or just leave it alone, no big thing to me to have the extra shares. Should I make them aware of this?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you asking if you should keep and perhaps sell shares at a higher price then you paid, because of a mistake your broker made, or if you should call them, have them reverse the trade, sell them later for themselves and pocket the profit for the brokerage instead of you.

Is that the question?


----------



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

More just wondering if I should make them aware of what they did.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think you should ask BMOIL if you were indeed allowed that amount of over-subscription so there is no surprise later on. And if it turns out to be correct, then you're really lucky!


----------

